# omg... my toddler dropped my newborn



## tristansmum

I nipped upstairs to turn on the bath and I hear crying. Looked down the stairs and my 3 week old is face down on the bottom step! My toddler had picked him ul and tried to bring him upstairs! God what a shock. Ran down and he was all red faced with a graze to his head from the stair gate I thinks. He cried a lot and fed for a hour(comfort I think). I feel awful. Soooo guilty for letting it happen. It's not my toddler fault. He was trying to help but now I just feel like a crap mum. He seems fine but I doubt I will sleep much tonight as will be watching him to make sure he is ok :-(

Please tell me I'm not the only one this has happened to


----------



## Amy2701

Haven't had the exact same situation. However my 17 month old once decided that my newborn really wanted a go of the big plastic xylophone toy... So threw it over the cot bars to "give" it to him!! I cried for longer than my baby did!

Don't worry.. They're tougher little people than we think :)


----------



## broodyc

Aww, these thing happen hunny, try not to beat yourself up about it. Last weekend, I was playing my my toddler and 5 month old on the bed. My toddler fell over and accidentally head butted my little baba a cracker. He screamed the place down like I've never seen before and I was so worried about him. Thankfully he was ok but I felt awful thinking that I should have prevented it somehow. 

Accidents happen to everyone. The fact you are upset about it and will take steps in the future to prevent it happening again is what makes you a great mum!! Xx


----------



## tinkerbellkj

My son threw an iPad at my daughters HEAD in an otterbox when he was 12 months and she was about 3 weeks old. I felt awful, but she was and is fine! It's definitely hard having a little one around a newborn. Please don't beat yourself up!


----------



## LeoLeah77

Don't worry bab, you're not a crap mom at all! How would you have foreseen that? Things happen like this to us all. Try not to feel guilty. Is your newborn okay now? Bless your toddler for trying to help. That's some early sibling love right there!


----------



## pinklightbulb

Accidents happen :hugs:


----------



## seoj

Try not to stress too much hun- I'm sure your LO is just fine. When my LO was a baby my friends daughter (who was 2yrs at the time) kept thinking she was a baby doll and once she picked her up and dropped her... I left the room for a moment and my friend was watching the girls and it took 2 seconds for her daughter to pick mine up-- my LO cried SO hard... she had bonked her head a bit too. But she was totally fine- I even asked the pediatrician about it and they said LO's are very risilient. My LO has bonked her head so much since... just falling over her own feet or running into a wall when she wasn't watching etc... I'm sure you know that having a toddler. I know it's scary though :hugs:


----------



## minties

I'm sorry to be a cow, but why would you leave a toddler and newborn alone anyway? I would never leave Thomas alone with Sophie even at the age she is now, especially if there was an upstairs and it would mean I was very far away.

Try not to worry too much though as baby sounds fine, gosh what a fright!


----------



## staralfur

If you have to preface something with "sorry to be a cow..." then maybe you should rethink saying it? Especially when the OP clearly realizes that she made a mistake. 

OP- Don't beat yourself up about it. :hugs: We all have moments where things slip our minds.


----------



## tristansmum

minties said:


> I'm sorry to be a cow, but why would you leave a toddler and newborn alone anyway? I would never leave Thomas alone with Sophie even at the age she is now, especially if there was an upstairs and it would mean I was very far away.
> 
> Try not to worry too much though as baby sounds fine, gosh what a
> 
> Because I'm new to having two kids and honestly it never crossed my mind he would do that. Also my husband works away and I've been on my own for 5 days and its so hard juggling it all 24/7. Obviously I won't be going it again.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your kind responses. Makes me feel a little better. He seems fine. Waking for his feeds.


----------



## Randianne

minties said:


> I'm sorry to be a cow, but why would you leave a toddler and newborn alone anyway? I would never leave Thomas alone with Sophie even at the age she is now, especially if there was an upstairs and it would mean I was very far away.
> 
> Try not to worry too much though as baby sounds fine, gosh what a fright!

Well, from what I've seen, the OP would never hop onto a thread to tell a heartbroken mother about her superior parenting skills. So I guess no one is perfect!

OP, my cousin once carried his baby sister by the neck. It happens! I'm sure your LO is fine. It was probably much more traumatizing for you. :hugs:


----------



## momofmisters

minties said:


> I'm sorry to be a cow, but why would you leave a toddler and newborn alone anyway? I would never leave Thomas alone with Sophie even at the age she is now, especially if there was an upstairs and it would mean I was very far away.
> 
> Try not to worry too much though as baby sounds fine, gosh what a fright!


These things are called learning experiences....just that....OP learned that her toddler is a little to young to trust he won't try to pick up the baby....so she won't leave them alone again...but thats not saying that in a few months or when he is 2yrs old that he can't be trusted to understand that baby's are delicate and he needs mommy's permission to hold LO. 

My son's are 5yrs old and 2yrs old and both understand they are not allowed to pick up their little brother who is 10wks. My 2yr old asks if he can 't touch him and hugs him all the time...granted sometimes he doesn't understand a gentle kiss or hug but I find that the more I say no don't touch baby or leave him alone the more he wants to get at him. I would have no problem leaving the boys for 2secs to run up and turn on the bath or to go to the bathroom.


----------



## minties

I'm not superior, I set fire to the kitchen today! I'm horrible at most things. Just was shocked is all. Toddlers are like dogs sometimes. I think they are dangerous little buggers.


----------



## holliepop

try not too worry, accidents happen! :)


----------



## lhancock90

Accidents happen hun.
My toddler has accidently injured my baby whilst i've been there!
When you have two young we all get stressed and tired and completely forget things!
:hugs:
Don't beat yourself up!

xo


----------



## Bevziibubble

Don't beat yourself up! Accidents happen, and I'll bet you feel much worse than your baby does over it! :hugs:
My toddler pulled down a heavy radiator cover on herself the other day. Toddlers are so unpredictable, we can never know what they'll do next!


----------



## Tess.ie

When I was a toddler my baby sister was asleep in the pram and I pushed the pram off the veranda!! Neither of us remember it, but mum does!! Don't worry too much, accidents happen all the time. You are not the first person to have had a toddler drop a baby, nor will you be the last! Check out the bad mothers thread at the top, that should help you feel better and not so bad :D


----------



## tristansmum

Thanks everyone. Sebastian is fine today so no lasting damage! Will just have to watch them extra closely. Although tristan now knows not to pick him up.


----------



## Louise88

I'm glad he's fine Hun how frightening for you :hugs: you are not by far a horrible mother so don't beat yourself up over it accidents happen. When I was just a few days old my sister who was 2 pressed a blanket into my face when I started crying my mum had accidentally nodded off for a second and woke up to my sister suffocating me! So yup I bet most mums have some kind of story to tell about their toddler and young baby!


----------



## Fortune Cooki

Do you have some sort of crib or play pen for the youngest? If I have to go do something I always put her in one of those, because I have no idea what a 3 week old is capable of. Your oldest wouldn't be able to touch her either. Otherwise I use a baby carrier (moby or ergo) and just do household things with her in the carrier. That being said, if I ever tripped while babywearing, it could end pretty badly as well.


----------



## beth_terri

How's your toddler? I hope he didn't feel sad about it?! 

My living room is right next to my kitchen with a door separating the two. When my baby was a few weeks old I put him on his change mat while I went to make a bottle. My three year old was playing with toys. When I walked back into the room after putting the kettle on my baby was on his play gym with my toddler looking extremely sheepish! I was gob smacked lol! He then got quite sad when I tried to explain that he shouldn't pick up the baby. I said something like 'thank you very much for trying to help but we have to leave it to mummy and daddy to pick up the baby so he doesn't get hurt'! Think it worried him then that he could have hurt Rory. 

Your definitely not the only person this has ever happened to! Xx


----------



## tristansmum

beth_terri said:


> How's your toddler? I hope he didn't feel sad about it?!
> 
> My living room is right next to my kitchen with a door separating the two. When my baby was a few weeks old I put him on his change mat while I went to make a bottle. My three year old was playing with toys. When I walked back into the room after putting the kettle on my baby was on his play gym with my toddler looking extremely sheepish! I was gob smacked lol! He then got quite sad when I tried to explain that he shouldn't pick up the baby. I said something like 'thank you very much for trying to help but we have to leave it to mummy and daddy to pick up the baby so he doesn't get hurt'! Think it worried him then that he could have hurt Rory.
> 
> Your definitely not the only person this has ever happened to! Xx

Thank you! He is ok. I didn't shout at him or anything. Just said something along the lines of oh my goodness what happened? I then burst into tears on the phone to my husband and my son was cuddling me telling me it was ok. He is so good which is why I thought nothing of leaving them together. I have explained to him all about why I was upset and he must ask mummy before he does anything.


----------



## Bevziibubble

tristansmum said:


> beth_terri said:
> 
> 
> How's your toddler? I hope he didn't feel sad about it?!
> 
> My living room is right next to my kitchen with a door separating the two. When my baby was a few weeks old I put him on his change mat while I went to make a bottle. My three year old was playing with toys. When I walked back into the room after putting the kettle on my baby was on his play gym with my toddler looking extremely sheepish! I was gob smacked lol! He then got quite sad when I tried to explain that he shouldn't pick up the baby. I said something like 'thank you very much for trying to help but we have to leave it to mummy and daddy to pick up the baby so he doesn't get hurt'! Think it worried him then that he could have hurt Rory.
> 
> Your definitely not the only person this has ever happened to! Xx
> 
> Thank you! He is ok. I didn't shout at him or anything. Just said something along the lines of oh my goodness what happened? I then burst into tears on the phone to my husband and my son was cuddling me telling me it was ok. He is so good which is why I thought nothing of leaving them together. I have explained to him all about why I was upset and he must ask mummy before he does anything.Click to expand...

Oh bless him! What an awesome toddler you have! :D


----------



## hopingforit

Awwww it's sp sweet that he was trying to comfort you. Honestly, these things can happen with siblings of any age. My step-son is 6 and knows not to pick the babies up but he was playing with DS on the floor and next thin I know, I hear a thud then scream. He picked the him up a little and he was too heavy so he just dropped him on the floor. All was fine though. It's scary when it happens but just know that an older sibling can do something like that at any age. :hugs:

Sorry for all the typos. I'm on my phone.


----------



## _jellybean_

Glad your baby is okay. I'd give the doctor a ring, just for peace of mind. I'd take baby in to get checked, tbh, hon.

Toddlers are pretty energetic, and have minds of their own!


----------



## kittylady

Fortune Cooki said:


> Do you have some sort of crib or play pen for the youngest? If I have to go do something I always put her in one of those, because I have no idea what a 3 week old is capable of. Your oldest wouldn't be able to touch her either. Otherwise I use a baby carrier (moby or ergo) and just do household things with her in the carrier. That being said, if I ever tripped while babywearing, it could end pretty badly as well.

Your mummy instincts would kick in hun x, I fell once whilst holding lo when she was about 3 months, smacked my knees on the hard floor then kind of threw myself sideways as I fell and hit my head but she fell on me, I fell forwards and there was no time to think it was instinctual. I badly bruised my knees because I used them to brace my fall and knocked myself out for a second and I cried harder than my baby. She cried more because I cried more and I ended up calling my mum to save us from the chaos :dohh:


----------



## _jellybean_

We have a gated area for our toddler. It's pretty big, and so he's fine with being in there for a few minutes while dh does a bathroom run (he's a sahd right now).


----------



## Larkspur

Don't feel bad, even much older kids can struggle with understanding how gentle they're meant to be. My nephew is four and his baby sister is 15 months and has just started walking. He now can't understand why my nine-month-old cant walk (to be fair, he is the same size as his 15-month-old cousin) so keeps trying to 'help' him by removing LO's hands from the furniture and pushing him towards the centre of the room! He has to be reminded a lot that baby is too young for that.


----------



## pinklightbulb

Eamon gave newborn Liam a decent headbutt while I was BFing him when he was the princely age of five days old. I was terrified because of the soft spot and freaked right out. Things can happen when you're right there... which I had no idea about, until it happened in front of my face. :(


----------



## sg2011

Awwww...don't feel bad...these things happen! My dropped dropped me as a newborn when my poor Mom turned her back for 2 minutes...I was totally fine. Not quite the same, but yesterday I ran into the kitchen to get my 13 month old a drink and in the minutes I was gone she tried to pull up on the coffee table and smashed her head. I felt so bad and cried with her but she is fine and life goes on :).


----------



## chulie

Oh like everyone said. No mom is perfect and we all have a story!!! Ill share mine..my daughter was like a week old and I went to take her for a walk she had fallen asleep so I kept her bundles up and just "laid" her in the stroller...not strapped in ( I know!!!!) anyways..as I went to walk I pushed the stroller forward (my stroller is the type where the seat clips into the base with the wheels) and I guess the base hasn't clipped all the way in...the seat slipped off the base and rolled on my driveway..with my WEEK old inside!!!! Aaahhhhh. She was so bundled her head didn't even touch the concrete but I cried my eyes out for like an hour!!!! Lesson learned..she was always clipped in after that! Hahaha. The point is, things happen and as new moms we live and learn. Babies are built to withstand even the clumsiest parent. That's why they're so rubbery!!! Hahaa 

No worries girl!!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

These sort of things happen! I think its so damn cute your toddler was trying to help, of course he didnt know he'd end up dropping LO! Just keep and eye out, emily had tried lifting nathan as a newborn a couple of times and we had to gently tell her no without hurting her feelings... she could try now though, and fail miserably as our boy is one big lump! xx


----------



## bumpbear

Don't feel bad! These things happen. And at least if its a toddler who dropped him, he would only have fallen a short distance! No harm done. We all have learning experiences. Last week I was carrying my crying 14 month old on my hip whilst in the kitchen, trying to comfort her when she suddenly lunged for the toaster which was pushed to the back of the counter, switched on and pretty hot. I had thought it was well out of her reach but guess I hadn't anticipated her trying to jump out of my arms for it. I ran her hand under cold water but she wasn't crying and after 24 hours of monitoring she seemed fine so i thought no harm done. Two days later, my sister noticed a huge blister on her finger which had been ripped open, probably while she was crawling around. I couldn't believe that as her (often ridiculed for being over cautious and over protective) mother, that I'd allowed this to happen and then missed her wound! We treated it right away and it cleared up in a week but i still feel terrible about it. but its taught me than accidents happen and no matter how cautious you are, nobody is perfect.


----------



## PepsiChic

It happens fast...I have never left my toddler and newborn alone, as gentle as my toddler is I know that he may try to "help" and unfrotunatly things can go wrong.

but even being RIGHT there, things can still happen! I put Connor on the floor for some tummy time and Barry was sat next to me...he put a book on his head!

I put Connor in the bumbo and Barry sat on him.

I put connor in his swing and Barry pushed it really hard, it wobbled but didnt tip luckily! (though Connor was strapped in).

Things happen in a split second, you literally have to have 6 pairs of hands and 8 pairs of eyes, not to mention the speed of light....

....basically you need to be Wonder Woman.

A lot of it is the toddler learning what "baby" can and cannot do..like if toddler throws a ball at baby, will baby catch it? If toddler has a apple, will baby eat it?


----------



## little_lady

Think Joel was a week old when Isabelle threw my phone at him. It hit him just below the eye and made him bleed, he still has the scar now. I was right there but it happened in a split second and there was nothing I could do. I was really upset and so was Izzy! These things happen though and babies are quite resilient.


----------



## babyblog

I wouldn't worry- second and subsequen babies are made of strong stuff- they need to be to make it to toddlerhood ;)


----------

